# clothinglabel4u.com...need advice B4 I buy



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

Im about to buy my 1st round of labels from clothinglabel4u.com. I have accouple questions. 
Number one they asked me if I want a seam allowance and if so how much? I have no idea what I need is there a standard allowace in the industry?
Second I 'll have two labels. One with my logo on it along with my website address and the second label will have washing instruction on it. 
Whatelse should I have on the 2nd label? 100% cotton? RN number? Made in the US? Not exactly sure whatelse I need....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

you may want to price out one label, your logo on the front, and instructions on the back. I would think that would be less expensive than two separate labels. 

I would think seam allowance would be about 1/8th inch. What did the label co. suggest?


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with you putting everything on one label will be cheaper. She hasnt responded back to me yet as far as what is industry standards, i should know by tomorrow, thnks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Joe is correct, 1/8th is the industry standard for sew-in.


----------

